# Pinless Pi-Mod



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have found a very easy way to pinlessly Pi-mod your V cube 6. It will still lock up, about as much as a Pi modded one. So I'll pst pictures when My camera is charged.

First off you will need to work in your V cube 6 as good as you can. I lubed the crap out of mine, and worked it in, making it cut corners better, turn better, and loosen the core. This may take a week or two, to get it to a good tension you like. Get the outer layer two a place you like because they wont be modded, they will be slightly bumpy, but it will be great.
(This keeps the outer layers smoother, and to turn better because in this version of the mod, you will not being modding the BIG inner edges.)


Then you will do the first MM&P mod, which is gluing two little white inner edge pieces to one of the cores arms to make th "L" shape.
(This mod reduces the lock-ups by 66% according to PI.)







Next you will do MM&P's corner mod when you make the corners rounder, rather than the triangular shape there in. I also did the v cube 5 mod when you make the actuall part of the corner that goes into the core rounder as well.
(This will keep the center edges from popping out when the corner runs past and against the, because the when its triangular it will push the center edges out as it passes by.)




You will now cut off the bump on the white inner edge pieces this is when you would usually glue in the pins but theres no need. So instead of having pins to keep the center in alignment, the cube will use the actuall Large edges to keep it in alignment. Pi usually has you sand off the bumps on these, but they will actually hold it in alignment. The outer layers may be a little clicks still, but they will turn better, smoother, and will less force.
(This completely rmoves the inner clicks with the V cube 6.)




Last you will lube your V cube 6 before assembly, and then reassemble, then break it in in any ways you can, or whatever technique you use. Occasionally your V cube 6 will still lock up, but it still will even after the entire Pi-mod.




Thanks for reading, Nick.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 15, 2010)

This sounds interesting. I am curious as to how well the cube turns out in comparison to one that has been pi-modded.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 15, 2010)

sounds great
cannot wait for pics


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 15, 2010)

It's just an incomplete pinmod.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 15, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you're telling us to leave the clicking mechanism?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 15, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> It's just an incomplete pinmod.



not all of us can soder our pins in


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 15, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > It's just an incomplete pinmod.
> ...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 15, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



spelling fail ftl :fp


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

Whatever worse than the fact he missed an 'l' is the fact that someone wasted a whole post saying only that. I wish people would stop that. Spelling is nice, but missing one character isn't that bad.

My 6x6 has 2 glued centres, small and big pieces sanded. No pins. It works pretty well. I might try this on my spare one.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 15, 2010)

joey said:


> Whatever worse than the fact he missed an 'l' is the fact that someone wasted a whole post saying only that. I wish people would stop that. Spelling is nice, but missing one character isn't that bad.
> 
> My 6x6 has 2 glued centres, small and big pieces sanded. No pins. It works pretty well. I might try this on my spare one.



Have you by any chance tried this on the 4x4? without pins? (the yj 4x4 of course, if you have one)


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 15, 2010)

joey said:


> It works pretty well.




No it doesn't?


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 15, 2010)

yes, and it's effective.


DaijoCube said:


> It's just an incomplete pinmod.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 15, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you're telling us to leave the clicking mechanism?



On the outer layers, yes, it may be slightly "clicky" but its better than before, and turns alot better


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > It works pretty well.
> ...


Hahaha well, I forgot that people and most prominently you hate my cubes.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 15, 2010)

pics are up


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 15, 2010)

Fail mod. Putting the pins in isn't that hard, but you need to have a good length.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll try this, cause I hate putting in pins and I just ruined my old 6x6

How did your 6x6s turn out?


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 18, 2010)

Morten said:


> I'll try this, cause I hate putting in pins and I just ruined my old 6x6
> 
> How did your 6x6s turn out?




Very well actually, i ruined one i thought, so i salvaged what i could to make this, then fixed the other, the other is PI modded and i hate it.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > It's just an incomplete pinmod.
> ...



Yes, all of us can do it  Gluing is harder than soldering the pins.

Metal takes 5 seconds to harden
Glue takes 24 hours to harden.

Do the maths


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



My point was that not all of us have soldering irons. 

I do agree that it is quicker! no doubt there.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



My solder takes less than 2 seconds >
The hard part (That's What She Said) is that I have a STRIP of Solder, a Soldering Needle, and the pin. So I have to have three hands...
I'm thinking of

Melt some solder into the rivet (A VERY LITTLE)
Stick the pin onto the dried bubble of solder
Remelt the bubble of solder to allow the pin to go into the rivet
Remove the soldering pin and keep a finger on the pin to let it dry in place

Walah. There you go.

What I see in the first post saying



> Do everything MMAP does. But don't glue in pins because you don't need to and the internal mechanism coming out of alignment isn't annoying. Forget putting in dirt too!


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

Just put your solder on the soldering tool (I'm running low on terminology here, French Canadian FTL). Then, put the pin on the rivet and just push on the pin and rivet with the already melted metal on the soldering tool.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Just put your solder on the soldering tool (I'm running low on terminology here, French Canadian FTL). Then, put the pin on the rivet and just push on the pin and rivet with the already melted metal on the soldering tool.



I can barely get a coat of solder on mine though, cause it's rusted over the years.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh! Well, maybe you should put some flux on it when it's hot, the acid should deoxidize your tool.


----------



## BillB (Apr 18, 2010)

Put a thimble or something on your finger too because the pin will be hot. I soldered the pins in on my 4x4 and three hands would've really helped.

BillB


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Apr 18, 2010)

Ugh, the home page needs to have more then 10 active topics on it. This thread was posted 3 days before I noticed it!

Anyway, this is an interesting thought. It only occurred to try sanding down the larger inner pieces, (which failed) but not just the smaller inner pieces. I will certainly have to try this out the next time I modify another V-Cube 6. It would be really nice to have an alternate method to the pins. So many people have trouble with them. (Even I do sometimes, but if I'm persistent, I get eventually get them to stay in place.) Oh, & I found that with my new screws in my V-Cube 6, I had absolutely no trouble with the pins! I think it's because the screw notches are deeper then the rivets were.

& since this thread has kind of turned into a pin solder methods discussion, I'd figure I'd comment on it too. I don't know why, but I can never get the solder to wet the medal. I'm sure it's because it keeps oxidizing. But the only way to prevent it from oxidizing is get the solder to melt. But it won't melt because that rivet acts as a terrible heat sink. I can only get the solder to melt if I put it directly on the iron. But then, it won't go on the rivet... Ugh, I don't know what I'm doing wrong... I've tried looking at soldering instructions, but I can't seem to get it work on those rivets. It's strange because I can solder stuff to circuit bored just fine.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

You used flux or not?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 18, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Ugh, the home page needs to have more then 10 active topics on it. This thread was posted 3 days before I noticed it!
> 
> Anyway, this is an interesting thought. It only occurred to try sanding down the larger inner pieces, (which failed) but not just the smaller inner pieces. I will certainly have to try this out the next time I modify another V-Cube 6. It would be really nice to have an alternate method to the pins. So many people have trouble with them. (Even I do sometimes, but if I'm persistent, I get eventually get them to stay in place.) Oh, & I found that with my new screws in my V-Cube 6, I had absolutely no trouble with the pins! I think it's because the screw notches are deeper then the rivets were.
> 
> & since this thread has kind of turned into a pin solder methods discussion, I'd figure I'd comment on it too. I don't know why, but I can never get the solder to wet the medal. I'm sure it's because it keeps oxidizing. But the only way to prevent it from oxidizing is get the solder to melt. But it won't melt because that rivet acts as a terrible heat sink. I can only get the solder to melt if I put it directly on the iron. But then, it won't go on the rivet... Ugh, I don't know what I'm doing wrong... I've tried looking at soldering instructions, but I can't seem to get it work on those rivets. It's strange because I can solder stuff to circuit bored just fine.



Be sure that after every time to you melt some solder, and it dries, drag the soldering needle across a wet soaked sponge, because if you keep adding dried coats to the soldering needle, it's harder to melt.
In your V CUBE 6 Mod Explanation Video, judging your soldering needle at the 9:05 mark, you might wanna wash it.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 26, 2010)

Could I please get some C&C on this please.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2010)

It sucks. The internal mechanism comes out of alignment like a bastard. All you did in the first post was type up an incomplete version of the Pi-Mod. This isn't gonna help speedsolve if the internal mechanism comes outta alignment.


----------



## imaghost (Apr 26, 2010)

I tried the mod once i got my cubes. I could not for the life of me keep the pins in. So, I just decided not to use them and see what would happen. Well, I have had almost no problems at all with them. I barely have misalignment issues, it doesn't really click, and doesn't lock up. Actually, my center layers are really smooth. 

granted, I did this mod, I do get misalignment issues, but it doesn't happen that often, maybe once or twice a solve, but a lot of the times, never. And when it does happen, it's an easy fix. 

I will also do this to my 4x4 when I get it. I will post here when it is done.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2010)

imaghost said:


> I tried the mod once i got my cubes. I could not for the life of me keep the pins in. So, I just decided not to use them and see what would happen. Well, I have had almost no problems at all with them. I barely have misalignment issues, it doesn't really click, and doesn't lock up. Actually, my center layers are really smooth.
> 
> granted, I did this mod, I do get misalignment issues, but it doesn't happen that often, maybe once or twice a solve, but a lot of the times, never. And when it does happen, it's an easy fix.
> 
> I will also do this to my 4x4 when I get it. I will post here when it is done.


Use Krazy Glue


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 26, 2010)

I absolutely hate gluing in the pins, or soldering them in. Let me get one thing straight, it wont be as good as the Pi mod, but rather than the issue if having to glue in the pins you have to deal with maybe 1 or 2 MINOR lock ups per solve.







~Phoenix Death~ said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the mod once i got my cubes. I could not for the life of me keep the pins in. So, I just decided not to use them and see what would happen. Well, I have had almost no problems at all with them. I barely have misalignment issues, it doesn't really click, and doesn't lock up. Actually, my center layers are really smooth.
> ...


----------



## imaghost (Apr 26, 2010)

I have tried Krazy Glue. It just came off. I don't have a problem with the misalignment. I will try solder when I get the 4x4 if it doesn't align, but if it is anything like my 6x6 I won't worry about it. It is less than 1 per solve, so it's like one out of every 2-3 solves.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 26, 2010)

Just got my new 6x6 and it works pretty well. It misalignes a couple of times a solve and the clicking is still there, but hopefully it'll get better after some breaking in.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 26, 2010)

Morten said:


> Just got my new 6x6 and it works pretty well. It misalignes a couple of times a solve and the clicking is still there, but hopefully it'll get better after some breaking in.



So my mod is working for you?


----------



## Shortey (Apr 26, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my new 6x6 and it works pretty well. It misalignes a couple of times a solve and the clicking is still there, but hopefully it'll get better after some breaking in.
> ...



I guess. =P
The clicking is still annoying though...


----------



## joey (Apr 27, 2010)

It doesn't really cut any of the clicking down at all. The main source of clicking is deffo the big edges.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't get what everyone has against the clicking. I never thought it was a problem.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> I don't get what everyone has against the clicking. I never thought it was a problem.



Neither do I, it really doesnt bother me, but it can get aggervating with the center ones where it makes it DIFFICULT to speedsolve.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> I don't get what everyone has against the clicking. I never thought it was a problem.



It slows down my turning. =(


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

Gives a uncool feel.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2010)

urgrammarisuncool.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 4, 2010)

Mines been broken in alot since this tutorial, and Almost never locks up anymore, try it out, then tell me what you guys think.


----------

